
Silicon Zeroes - jonnybgood
http://pleasingfungus.com/Silicon%20Zeroes/?
======
maweki
I think there's a lot of audience for this kind of game on Linux but there's
only one launch. I would have bought it straight away.

The dev said they would look into it, but I probably wouldn't notice or
remember to look in the future.

~~~
52-6F-62
Steam wishlist? ;)

~~~
maweki
I did wishlist it but steam won't remind me when it's available on Linux (and
the wishlist doesn't show, I think). Maybe I get a reminder in a year that the
game is on sale.

------
lithos
I've been playing this a bit. It's fun but the game eventually takes a
difficulty nosedive when they introduce clockspeeds, each module running at
different speeds, and 3 different types of null at the same time that are used
differently between modules.

I also think that some of the visual programming languages should take some
hints from these devs. I haven't seen one work as nicely as this and I've
tried/worked/watched a handful of them in reality (PLC programming, and
teaching kids).

~~~
PleasingFungus
Thanks for buying the game, and for the kind words!

I'm not sure what you mean by 'three types of null', though. '-' is null, '?'
is NaN (which is kind of similar), and...?

~~~
lithos
I was counting '-', '?', '-?', and '??'. which would be four I guess. But they
tossed me off kilter on Saturday trying to figure out what they mean (and I
haven't gotten back to looking at it again yet, though will eventually).

------
pxndx
Can't recommend Manufactoria enough. It's from the same author.

------
52-6F-62
I honestly looked because of the other comments here. I'm definitely grabbing
this.

Great idea

------
sogen
Wow! Congrats!

Nice flattering comment from SpaceChem/TIS-100 author!

------
bsaul
No mobile apps ?? I was ready to buy it on my ipad...

~~~
PleasingFungus
I'd like to do a mobile port at some point, but it'd require a complete
redesign of the UI, so that's way out in the future.

